# Birds are up!



## ForumName (Nov 3, 2021)

I posted a few months ago asking for advice for element proofing my birds (they have survived a few rains already). Took awhile to get them up single handed, but I managed to get everything ready for October 1st. They're also lit, which I will have to take pictures of tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you’ve got a TON of birds! Wow!


----------



## ForumName (Nov 3, 2021)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, you’ve got a TON of birds! Wow!


350-ish!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on this.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

ForumName said:


> I posted a few months ago asking for advice for element proofing my birds (they have survived a few rains already). Took awhile to get them up single handed, but I managed to get everything ready for October 1st. They're also lit, which I will have to take pictures of tonight.


Wow! That is frickin' awesome! The only thing I see is that some people/kids won't "get it". I personally love it. It's creepy as [stuff]. 😁 The don't feed the birds sign is the topper. Excellent work. I hope people appreciate it for the very well thought out haunt that it is. Excellent lighting too. It looks simple, but we on this forum know the amount of work that had to have gone into it.

Question, do you have any of the birds with some kind movement? Nothing crazy like head movements, but maybe 2 or 3 randomly with subtle quick back and forth movements to make them seem real? Also, are you putting out any sound FX like flocks of crows to add to the creepiness? Even without either of these, it looks great. Just wondering if you tried anything like that. If so, I demand video. 😁


----------



## ForumName (Nov 3, 2021)

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Wow! That is frickin' awesome! The only thing I see is that some people/kids won't "get it". I personally love it. It's creepy as [stuff]. 😁 The don't feed the birds sign is the topper. Excellent work. I hope people appreciate it for the very well thought out haunt that it is. Excellent lighting too. It looks simple, but we on this forum know the amount of work that had to have gone into it.
> 
> Question, do you have any of the birds with some kind movement? Nothing crazy like head movements, but maybe 2 or 3 randomly with subtle quick back and forth movements to make them seem real? Also, are you putting out any sound FX like flocks of crows to add to the creepiness? Even without either of these, it looks great. Just wondering if you tried anything like that. If so, I demand video. 😁


Thanks! I have had a few people stop by to chat when I was putting them up and a lot of them mentioned The Birds so at least the parents get it 😁

The ones up now do not have movement (other than the fish line ones in the breeze) I have a handful that flap their wings and caw with red eyes that I was planning for Halloween night; just have had too much rain lately for the battery operated guys to put them out early. I also plan on pumping crow sounds from my backyard speakers Halloween night. As well as the AtmosFX perchers of the night projection for my garage door.

I was originally planning on putting a mobile with sparrows on the chimney but they are pretty small so I am worried they’d get overlooked. May end up doing it anyway, haven’t decided what else to do with them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, we also put fake crows along our front roof line (not anywhere NEAR the amount you set out). On more than one occasion, we’ve had real crows come sit in the tree in front of the house and loudly state their objections to what they clearly consider intruders in their territory.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Love, love, love it. As Adam the Woo says "Hitchcock would be proud". Have you been collecting the birds every Halloween season or did you purchase them all at one time for this purpose? Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

ForumName said:


> I posted a few months ago asking for advice for element proofing my birds (they have survived a few rains already). Took awhile to get them up single handed, but I managed to get everything ready for October 1st. They're also lit, which I will have to take pictures of tonight.


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

This is awesome, creepy and so unusual! I totally got it and it must be even cooler with the moving ones mixed in. Kudos!


----------

